# Sun in the Night



## AngelPancake (May 18, 2011)

This is a real photo I took one foggy night walking home from my job...as I looked up I saw this light from behind the tree, the way it glared out from the branches through the fog really caught my eye. Everyone I showed this photo to, using just my cellphone camera, can't believe I didn't adobe this or retouch it in anyway. I was very proud to say how rare this occasion of this shot just was and was very glad to have shot it myself. I took 2 of these photos and also a video of that night.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## charlene1 (Jun 11, 2012)

that's really cool!


----------

